# army blazer any good?



## cowboywitek (May 26, 2010)

hey everyone, I am looking to get an army blazer 6.2lr diesel. I would love to plow with it also to make some extra money... does anyone have any experience with these army blazers? I am also looking at the k5 blazers or broncos, I just like the army ones because of the diesel and better gas mileage. also what advice as far as plow brands are good for these types of trucks? and how much does it usually cost to get a plow mounted? I appreciate your input thanks!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

the army stuff can be a real pain, if it is anything like the dodge i bought a couple years ago, it is a real mix-mash of components, and it has a whole back up electrical system, which may seem good, but when something electrical goes wrong, is a nightmare to sort out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We know a mechanic that services trucks for a military base around here and leads me to believe the total opposite. No expense is spared and they are typically a great buy at an auction. I've never bought one so I dont know from experience.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1043589 said:


> We know a mechanic that services trucks for a military base around here and leads me to believe the total opposite. No expense is spared and they are typically a great buy at an auction. I've never bought one so I dont know from experience.


army stuff is well taken care of, and they use good components, but you well not find a chilton manuel to help with your repairs because there is a lot of custom stuff done to much of it.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

We have had an SUV in our fleet for a long time. 76 Bronco, 87 Ramcharger, and an 85 K-5. They all plowed well. The Bronco was a little light and had some traction issues. They are great for confined spaces because they turn sharp, but, the visibility stinks in them. The rear windows constantly fog up. I would prefer a short bed pickup for small areas if it were me.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

starter is 24 volt. Basically the same unit as a k5 but there are some electrical differences. The radio units are different too, they have three battery compartments. Go to the Steel Soliders web site and search there. You will see all the information that you need to make an informed decision


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92324&highlight=CUCV


----------

